# Is there a Verdi birthday coming up or something?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've recently begun looking into opera, and all of the sudden (well I don't know how sudden really) it seems like there are about 3 or 4 boxed sets from different companies, i can only imagine that either he has suddenly become very popular or there is an anniversary of some sort?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Apparently a big birthday, 200th. He was born 1813, I believe. That's why my choir is doing one of his most famous chorus this year.


----------



## lorelei (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, the Boston Symphony is doing Verdi's requiem... Looking forward to it!


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

If you can go I would, amazing piece, I can't imagine how much more amazing it would be live.


----------

